# 9300 top armrest part and lights?!?!?!



## AMDCam (Mar 31, 2006)

Hey guys, I found each and every part to convert my Dell 9300 into a full XPS2 (case AND 7800GTX, dual-core processor, 667mhz 2gb RAM, yeah it's gonna be awesome and even faster than the XPS2 cause of the dual-core and faster RAM) but I just can't find like 2 parts:

1. you know the armrest, the part with the touchpad, the LEDs, and the keyboard? Well where the monitor and body meet there's a small plate the length of the body that has the name of the system on it. Either "XPS2" or "Inspiron/9300". Well I'm looking for the XPS2 plate. Here's the link, if you look at the top of it you'll see no logo, that's the piece I need. http://www.parts-people.com/index.p...0&prevaction=category&previd=129&prevstart=15

2. You know those vent lights on the sides and back that can be customized (13 colors or whatever)? Well does anyone know how I could install those or if the armrest comes with them or what? Thanks guys

If you check that link I gave to that one part, maybe you guys can answer number 2 for me. I'm assuming the LED's are actually inside the armrest, seeing as how it's $10 more expensive than the normal 9300 armrest (a different color trim shouldn't be $10 more), plus it'd be much easier to hook up than literally creating custom speakers and fans with LEDs built in to them. You guys must know what I'm talking about, you know, those awesome lights that shine through every slot in the XPS series.


----------



## AMDCam (Mar 31, 2006)

guys? there's gotta be someone here with a 9300 or XPS laptop.


----------



## AMDCam (Apr 1, 2006)

I found out guys, thanks anyway


----------



## POGE (Apr 1, 2006)

Was it in the arm rest? *curious*


----------



## AMDCam (Apr 1, 2006)

lol yeah they're all in there, pretty awesome.


----------



## GSG-9 (Apr 2, 2006)

Where do you find a 7800GT/GTX Go? I have looked for em and could not find them.


----------



## AMDCam (Apr 2, 2006)

if you go to ebay, just type anything 7800 and you'll find some. You can also buy it from Dell, but you'll have to spend $600 on it, talking to rude, full-indian-language speaking indians from india for about 6 hours on there. I'd say go the ebay route.


----------



## GSG-9 (Apr 2, 2006)

Oh, so there is know 7800GT, I am not willing to spend $400 on a graphics card for my laptop. I eill put it towards a AM2 Proc.,DDR2 ram, a mobo.


----------



## AMDCam (Apr 2, 2006)

well they sell it for $300 on ebay from most sellers, so that's not bad AT ALL, seeing as how the desktop 7800GTX's still aren't $300 average yet. Plus if you game a lot, the AM2, RAM, and mobo matters nowhere near as much as a graphics card (well the ram does, but only if you play games like FEAR). If you don't it's not worth it, but still, having a laptop that outdoes 90% of all desktops is pretty awesome. You know though, the 7800GTX I'm talking about is ONLY available for the dell XPS gen-2/m170/9300, there are no universal laptop graphics cards. So I assume you have a 9300?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Apr 2, 2006)

who would wanna make an xps? lolz


----------



## GSG-9 (Apr 2, 2006)

Serously stretching it there with the grafics cards man, especially when X1900 is faster right now...but right on with the rest of it.


----------



## AMDCam (Apr 2, 2006)

Well not really, I'm saying 90% including all consumer desktops (you know, including the ones that still have like Windows 95 lol), plus it outdoes ALL laptops until SLI comes out for them. The X1900 is barely faster though man, I mean sure it and the 7900 are a higher class, but I relate them to the 7800 like I would an X800 to an X850.

And dippy, who WOULDN'T want to make an XPS dude?!?!?! I'm sorry but I enjoy modding computers, and the LEDs and awesome gun metal and black make it the best looking computer I've ever seen, better than Alienware laptops. So if you don't like flashy computers then yeah, why WOULD you want to build one, but seeing as how most people here, and obviously myself, like mods, I love this XPS one.


----------



## GSG-9 (Apr 2, 2006)

Modds are fun, I like desktop mods myself.
I modded my case to the same shade of color as my razr phone. Its the blue steel one. (Here is some crappy pictures.)
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y66/GSG9/Case2.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y66/GSG9/Case5.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y66/GSG9/Case8.jpg
And I shadowd the drives,
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y66/GSG9/Case6.jpg


----------



## AMDCam (Apr 2, 2006)

Awesome. Yeah I have more experience in modding desktops too, but I gave up on mine because every step of the way rebuilding it gave me huge problems and turned into a money pit. Plus ironically enough, my laptop can actually be more powerful at full potential than my desktop (since it's AGP)


----------



## GSG-9 (Apr 2, 2006)

I have PCI-E on my desktop, The laptop I use is AGP (as far as I know.) Its a Compaq, laptop.


----------



## AMDCam (Apr 2, 2006)

Well yeah, laptops aren't really "PCIe" or "AGP" in the universal sense. They use the same technology but obviously they don't let 1 card fit in all of them.

What model Compaq do you have? I used to have a R3000Z.


----------



## GSG-9 (Apr 3, 2006)

a Presario 2200, it was cheep, but it supports ddr2 and if I can upgrade the gpu i will be getting more out of it then I thought.


----------



## AMDCam (Apr 3, 2006)

could you give me a link to it? I only see 2000 series. I just like seeing everyone's laptops, for some reason it's always intrigued me.

Also, you do realize that the 9300 is a VERY lucky laptop, seeing as how it's half the price of an XPS and compatible with everything it has (which is 90% of why I bought the thing) but not all laptops are as lucky as the 9300. My old Compaq R3000Z I spent almost 2 years looking for a new graphics card for, and it never worked out, even when the R4000 came out. Usually you're stuck with your specific card in most laptops, but if yours is a downgraded version of something else (like if your 2200 has an X300 in it, but there was an upgrade option for an X600 then you could get a new X600 for it) then you can but if not then you're probably stuck.


----------



## GSG-9 (Apr 3, 2006)

It has intel Extreame (Cough*Crap*Cough) 2 Graphics, Im looking for a link


----------



## GSG-9 (Apr 3, 2006)

Here is a link, no picture.
http://www.dectrader.com/product.php?productid=118798&source=froogle&q=371763-001
Here is a picture, no link.
http://www.mdofpc.com/onlinestore/images/compaq.jpg


----------



## AMDCam (Apr 3, 2006)

hey man, that's just the processor


----------



## GSG-9 (Apr 3, 2006)

lol thats funny, I bought the whole computer for less than $600, That is the correct image though,


----------



## AMDCam (Apr 3, 2006)

okay well if it's an Intel Graphics media accelerator then chances are it's not upgradable, because about 95% of the time laptops with Integrated graphics have no upgrade options even from the factory. So it's totally integrated graphics, not AGP or PCIe, and not even a physical, removable component because it's built-in to the motherboard. So I'm sorry man, I don't think you can. But you can definitely give it more RAM, a faster (possibly dualcore if it's a Socket 478) processor and a bigger hard drive, the only thing you really won't be able to do well is run new games. But for $600 it was in no way a waste.


----------



## GSG-9 (Apr 3, 2006)

I did not buy it for gaming, and I got it for only $450 after Mail in rebate. 
I thought it would be cool to up the card (If I could) and game with it. But if I can't up the card what I am doing now does not require any new hardware. Still happy with it for the price.


----------



## AMDCam (Apr 4, 2006)

oh well awesome man, like I said at that price just having a laptop is great. So awesome man, good choice, sorry about the no graphics card thing though


----------



## GSG-9 (Apr 4, 2006)

I will live, Html does not require a good computer at all.


----------

